# how much do you guys pay for seat upholstry?



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Well I started shopping around for prices to reupholster my seats, and I expected to pay up to $750 on the high side. Just a basic, vinyl in stock pattern, I'll drop the seats off and pick them up when finished. Never said I was in a a rush, and I can drop them off ASAP. One shop wanted $900, and another independant guy wanted $1400!!! For TWO FUCKING BENCH SEATS. Is this what this costs nowadays??? I'm not cheap, but I don't want to pay damn near $1000 for some basic covers. Whats a fair price to shop for?????


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

these are the seats:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bout 
300 a bench round here nothing fancy all vinyl from my upholsterer...


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

No one repros those skins? Year One? Etc?

Btw, those prices are about the same as around here.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jul 28 2007, 07:49 AM~8412431
> *No one repros those skins?  Year One?  Etc?
> 
> Btw, those prices are about the same as around here.
> *


even if the re pop them gonna run about the same..after installed and all


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

johnny, theres a shop here in the mil that will do those for about $300 each, maybe a lil less, they do our hot rod seats... 

i will get you the info if you want, they work fast and do good shit, come to think of it, i should go to them!! hahaha... way to make me realize it! they did a friends seat that was bare springs for $300 white tuck and roll and purple piping, so should be $300 each...


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 28 2007, 05:53 AM~8412309
> *these are the seats:
> 
> 
> ...



i wish my caddy interior was that nice little armor all and them are rollable


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 08:53 AM~8412441
> *even if the re pop them gonna run about the same..after installed and all
> *


Get the repops. They will be the correct style for the car. Install them yourself and save the $$$! All you need is a pair of hog ring pliers.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i paid 1400 
for new dash, two bench seats, headliner, and door panels and carpet including instalation


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

DAMM $900 THATS A GOOD PRICE


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jul 29 2007, 08:01 AM~8418120
> *Get the repops.  They will be the correct style for the car.  Install them yourself and save the $$$!  All you need is a pair of hog ring pliers.
> *



All I can find for Buick's is for the Skylark and Riviera, bith very different size and style seats. I found a place that I can send the old covers to and they will redo them, but I don't want to go that route. I'll check a few more places in town and see what I can find


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 29 2007, 01:48 AM~8417652
> *i wish my caddy interior was that nice  little armor all    and them are rollable
> *



Yeah, they don't absolutely NEED to be done, but recovered ones would look soo much better...


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 29 2007, 09:46 AM~8418360
> *i paid 1400
> for new dash, two bench seats, headliner, and door panels and carpet including instalation
> *



Thats about what I would EXPECT to pay, about $1500 for a complete, but the door panels are very good, and I can do the carpet myself. And it's a drop top, so no headliner needed.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

my homie took two bucket seats and had to rework the backs so the upholstry guy had to ad foam and rework it plus doing a custom design vinyl and tweed for 400


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

ALL VINYL IF YOU HAVE YOUR OWN MATERIAL ITS 300 FOR FRON AND BACK BENCH SEATS


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

johnny , look up "custom top shop" in butler... they moved out there, i think they are on 124th st... they are the ones that do seats for the guys i know... 

let me know if you talk to em, i cant roll like i am now SERIOUSLY.. i need my seats wrapped..


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

i pmed this guy for the whole thing and he gave me a good price 

im not gonna say how much cause that wouldnt be cool but it was damn good 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342400


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

my whole shit was 1400 from scatch too, all he had was the orignal frame of the seats


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 29 2007, 11:07 AM~8418439
> *DAMM $900 THATS A GOOD PRICE
> *




true :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

just to comfort a lil, 900 bucks is good compared to 'round here.

I might need to send some stuff off to milwookie!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MY WHOLE INTERIOR COST ME $1100 (COMPLETE COLOR CHANGE) :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Well I dropped them off at a shop that quoted me $850. The seating areas are going to be in a black and gray tweed. The shop does good work, so I guess I don't mind paying a bit more than I expected for quality. He has all the material in stock, and the best part is he claims they should be done by Friday. I'll post pics when they are done......


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i typically do seats for about 400 a pop, rear bench and 2 buckets run alot more because a single bucket seat is more work then a bench so thats about 1100-1400 depending on materials and style

seamless wrapped dashboards 300-400 depending on repair work/fiberglass tv cutouts etc.., carpet 250, headliners 110-150 depending on vehicle....g body door panels 85 ea unless im wrapping or flocking the lower portion then its 150 each 

upholstery isnt cheap...its time consuming


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

johnny, waht do you think they would charge me to do all of mine? and is the turn around fast cause they arent busy?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jul 29 2007, 08:01 AM~8418120
> *Get the repops.  They will be the correct style for the car.  Install them yourself and save the $$$!  All you need is a pair of hog ring pliers.
> *


yes if they make it and you have the tmie and patience for sure!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 31 2007, 11:58 AM~8436516
> *johnny, waht do you think they would charge me to do all of mine? and is the turn around fast cause they arent busy?
> *



I guess they charged Dale $1400 for his Cutlass, complete top to bottom.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

228-1209

The best 

That's all I have to say


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8473175
> *228-1209
> 
> The best
> ...



you got pics to back that statement up?? Theres always work that needs to be done, and nothing proves good work more than pics.......


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

get it done in TJ


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

those prices are pretty good, compered to fuckin NYC


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 6 2007, 06:10 PM~8487774
> *get it done in TJ
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

got mines for $600.00 in NORCAL good work and nice price.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

well here they are, took about 2 weeks, $850. I am happy with them, good quality and got what I wanted.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

you got ripped off. they look like shit. did you ask for the wrinkles around the rear speaker or did they toss that shit in for free?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Well I'm hoping they will tighten up a bit once they get in the sun. They do look a bit worse in the pics, but NO, they are NOT perfect.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Aug 26 2007, 03:22 AM~8642590
> *Well I'm hoping they will tighten up a bit once they get in the sun. They do look a bit worse in the pics, but NO, they are NOT perfect.
> *


nah im sure theyre fine.. i just felt like bustin your balls :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

$6/can X 4 = $24 plus tax :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

prices around here is $400-$500 per bucket, and $400-$1000 for bench.
all really depends on the fabrics, sometimes.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

300 PER BENCH HERE!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Aug 24 2007, 02:46 PM~8634025
> *got mines for $600.00 in NORCAL good work and nice price.
> *


:wow: Where? :scrutinize: Pics?

Guess the quote I got for front and back seats in my fleetwood (re-done in older pillow top caddillac style) was pretty good then :biggrin: not as good as Enrique650 got but still good.


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

HEAR ARE SOME PICS.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

last time i checked here was 400 a bench for fabric


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

anybody got prices in the south carolina area for upholster? i plan on buying my own fabric like this
Croc








or
Ostrich









I got a e-class benz. I want all four door panels, two bench seat inserts (arm rest on driver seat), rear bench seat inserts, all four headrest and rear armrest done...something like this
























somebody quote me a price...


----------

